# Torii Wood Weapons



## Steven Pisarski (Apr 3, 2017)

I ordered two sets of tonfa from Torii back in October and still have not received them six months later after many broken promises. I tried being patient and kept my inquiries private but am at my wits end!!! Although his work is excellent, we actually received our two sets of nunkaku, Torii has proven not to be worth the frustration. He originally promised the product in a few weeks! We REALLY NEED the tonfa and he's basically stole $300 from me. If anyone works out with B in Phoenix, please let him know that this is untenable and unacceptable. Tired of playing Mr. Nice Guy.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 3, 2017)

Steven Pisarski said:


> I ordered two sets of tonfa from Torii back in October and still have not received them six months later after many broken promises. I tried being patient and kept my inquiries private but am at my wits end!!! Although his work is excellent, we actually received our two sets of nunkaku, Torii has proven not to be worth the frustration. He originally promised the product in a few weeks! We REALLY NEED the tonfa and he's basically stole $300 from me. If anyone works out with B in Phoenix, please let him know that this is untenable and unacceptable. Tired of playing Mr. Nice Guy.


Damn straight.. no more Mr. Nice Guy.. time to be.. like the total polar opposite of that!


----------



## KangTsai (Apr 4, 2017)

I think I have a sort of "I told you so" moment. I remember calling them very unreliable, but since you ordered them, I thought everything was resolved.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 4, 2017)

Steven Pisarski said:


> I ordered two sets of tonfa from Torii back in October and still have not received them six months later after many broken promises. I tried being patient and kept my inquiries private but am at my wits end!!! Although his work is excellent, we actually received our two sets of nunkaku, Torii has proven not to be worth the frustration. He originally promised the product in a few weeks! We REALLY NEED the tonfa and he's basically stole $300 from me. If anyone works out with B in Phoenix, please let him know that this is untenable and unacceptable. Tired of playing Mr. Nice Guy.


So...you joined up here yesterday and without any prelude or even introduction, with your very first and only post, you want someone here to go and hassle some guy on your behalf?

Why do you think this is a good idea?


----------



## Steven Pisarski (Apr 6, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> So...you joined up here yesterday and without any prelude or even introduction, with your very first and only post, you want someone here to go and hassle some guy on your behalf?
> 
> Why do you think this is a good idea?



Poor business practices need to be reported and this was one forum where I was hoping to get some action and want to warn others of my frustrations and YES this was a good idea. Sorry I ruffled your feathers... I'm taking care of this via the BBB.


----------



## Steven Pisarski (Apr 6, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> So...you joined up here yesterday and without any prelude or even introduction, with your very first and only post, you want someone here to go and hassle some guy on your behalf?
> 
> Why do you think this is a good idea?





KangTsai said:


> I think I have a sort of "I told you so" moment. I remember calling them very unreliable, but since you ordered them, I thought everything was resolved.



If I had seen your post 6 months ago I would have heeded. I am now researching other tonfa makers and will check these forums as come across them.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 6, 2017)

Steven Pisarski said:


> Poor business practices need to be reported and this was one forum where I was hoping to get some action



As this is a fairly international site I'm not sure what good most of us can do, laws vary from country to country and I suspect in the Us from state to state. If you were in the Uk I would tell you to go to Trading Standards but if you've order something from another country that may not help. The only thing I can suggest is that if you paid by credit card contact whoever supplies it and they should be able to help. Otherwise I'm not sure what we can do to help other than sympathise which is a bit hollow.


----------



## Steven Pisarski (Apr 6, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> As this is a fairly international site I'm not sure what good most of us can do, laws vary from country to country and I suspect in the Us from state to state. If you were in the Uk I would tell you to go to Trading Standards but if you've order something from another country that may not help. The only thing I can suggest is that if you paid by credit card contact whoever supplies it and they should be able to help. Otherwise I'm not sure what we can do to help other than sympathise which is a bit hollow.


Noted and thanks. I found another channel where I finally obtained a reply where refund has been promised... The moral of this story is buyer beware. In a nutshell, I hope others do not get sucked into this situation which is more probable in our increasingly globalized world!!! (+1 KangTsai) I definitely should have been more proactive and too much time elapsed to dispute with the CC company while I was being lulled into a sense of complacency from the string of empty promises. My bad for assuming fellow karateka naturally honorable.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 6, 2017)

Steven Pisarski said:


> My bad for assuming fellow karateka naturally honorable.



I'm going to question that because it's not clear who you are getting at here. Are you saying the karateka on this board are dishonourable because that's how it reads?
You are also assuming we should know who the company is and who 'B' is in Phoenix (which is over 6000 miles away from where I live)
Funnily enough I used Googlefu and found this. Billed for Merchandise You Never Received | Consumer Information  From this" The Federal Trade Commission _(FTC) is the nation’s consumer protection agency. The FTC works to prevent fraudulent, deceptive and unfair business practices in the marketplace."  _I did that from deepest darkest Swaledale where like the sheep the internet can be temperamental.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 6, 2017)

Steven Pisarski said:


> Poor business practices need to be reported and this was one forum where I was hoping to get some action and want to warn others of my frustrations and YES this was a good idea. Sorry I ruffled your feathers... I'm taking care of this via the BBB.


The BBB is definitely a better way to go.  Thinking you will find someone to champion your cause by showing up here and griping, well no,that's a very doubtful way to go.

No it actually was not a good idea.  And no, my feathers are not ruffled.


----------



## Steven Pisarski (Apr 6, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> I'm going to question that because it's not clear who you are getting at here. Are you saying the karateka on this board are dishonourable because that's how it reads?
> You are also assuming we should know who the company is and who 'B' is in Phoenix (which is over 6000 miles away from where I live)
> Funnily enough I used Googlefu and found this. Billed for Merchandise You Never Received | Consumer Information  From this" The Federal Trade Commission _(FTC) is the nation’s consumer protection agency. The FTC works to prevent fraudulent, deceptive and unfair business practices in the marketplace."  _I did that from deepest darkest Swaledale where like the sheep the internet can be temperamental.


Sorry for the miscommunication, I meant the vendor who is a karateka as well. Guess the context was lost in the wash. I assumed after meeting 'B' that there was a certain level of honor and I would eventually receive the product instead of a string of empty promises.

I apologize for using this forum to try exposing a questionable vendor of martial arts equipment and have it construed as mere griping. Again, not only was I hoping for some assistance connecting with 'B', but I wanted to let the community know about my issues to help others avoid similar frustrations, which I guess you don't want to hear and has been noted. Regarding using the name 'B', if you knew him that would be enough. Did not feel it was appropriate to post his full name,


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 6, 2017)

Steven Pisarski said:


> which I guess you don't want to hear and has been noted.



It's not so much we didn't want to hear, it was the rather worrying request to have someone go down and have a 'word' as it were with someone. We don't know you, obviously, and to ask people _you_ don't know to sort something out which if your words were used could have ended rather badly is quite strange. I think you need to re-read what you have written and think how you'd feel if approached by a complete stranger asking you to pass on what could be a message that isn't going to be received well.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 6, 2017)

Funny thing is the BBB really is all about how much cash you give to them.  If you complain to the BBB and the owner of this business hands them some cash they will give him a great rating.  Funny how that works...


----------



## Steve (Apr 6, 2017)

Sometimes, if you reach out to your attorney general.   Or maybe if you've got a media advocate.  Around here, I'd call Jesse Jones!


----------

